# purchase peptides mgf + igf des log



## sityslicker (Sep 14, 2012)

*Stats*: 5'9'' 212lbs bf? 

*training*: 3 on, 1 off, repeat. alternating lower and upper body workouts using lower volume, high frequency training. I always try to finish up with at least 30 mins of light cardio by walking on the treadmill. 

*diet*: I'm almost afraid to admit it, but its extremely clean but on the low end of calories. I have a very low bmr. I've had this issue my entire life, but the plus side is I don't have to eat a lot to gain. 

Intra w.o.- 15g bcaa

pwo- 12oz of low fat chocolate milk, scoop of whey iso

meal 1- 1/2 of jasmine rice (or fajita wrap), 4oz chicken breast (or pork tenderloin, round eye beef), 1 cup of broccoli (or squash, zucchini)

meals 2,3,4 and meal 5 if I'm still hungry- same as meal 1. 

usually about day 4 of 5 I feel real flat and irritable and load with an extra 300g of carbs on top of my regular meals. I usually do this in the form of dry fruits, rice noodles, or extra jasmine rice. 

*supps*: lower dosed npp and test prop eod, mod grf, ghrp2 


For this mgf + igf des cycle, I plan on keeping all variables (training, diet, supps) all the constant as best I can. I want to see what kind of changes I can make with just the mgf and des without skewing the results. However if I feel sick (hypoglycemic) or extremely hunger I will add in some more food and make note of it on here. 

Once I wake, I will immediate dose my ghs peptides (mod grf/ghrp2) wait 15-20 mins and pin igf des at 50mcg bi-laterally and hit the gym. Pwo, I will dose the mgf at 100mcg bi-lat into same muscles. I will repeat this every workout which will be 6 times a week, until I'm out. This cycle should be just shy of one month which should give me plenty of time to get up a solid review. I'm not sure what to expect since I will not be manipulating my diet, but I hope to drop 2-3% bf and possible add 1 even 2lb of pure muscle. Its a long shot adding this kind of muscle while in a calorie deficient, but I'm hopeful that these peptides can help me do it.


----------



## sityslicker (Sep 15, 2012)

Starting tomorrow...


site growth focus will be on bi/tris/shoulders/outer sweep


a couple of measurements taken tonight (no pump)- Arms measured 18.5 and thigh 24.25 inches. (measure tape starts at 10inches. had a few inches missing so I cut it to 10 exactly)


----------



## sityslicker (Sep 16, 2012)

Leg day...


When I woke up, I immediate took some pre workout supplements along with 100mcg of ghrp2 and modified grf. I waited 30 mins and pinned 50 mcg of igf des bi-lat into each outer quad and made my way to the gym. 


I got to say, something was definitely there. After warming up, I began to notice my legs swelling up and veins popping out. Half way through the work out I had an incredible pump going on and the vascularity was way more pronounce then it usually is.. The feeling was much like a pump you'd get from a carb load the day before, but without the spill over. I had a hard, vascular dry pump in my legs...pretty awesome!


After finishing up, I made my way home and pinned mgf 100mcg bi-lat once again into each outer quads. 


So far so good. The look and feeling I had today was great! Hopefully I can emulate this effect every workout while using there peps.


----------



## sityslicker (Sep 17, 2012)

Day 2...

morning weigh in at 214 (up 2lbs)

added 3 bananas and 2 iso whey shakes onto meals 1-4 yesterday. I felt more hungry and tired yesterday more then usually. Seemed to be craving more carbs too, the reason I added in the bananas.

Today,  same pinning protocol into each tricep. All upper body workout. I felt  like a beast today. Pumps and strength were through the roof. Its hard  to tell if this is from the 2lb weight gain or the igf des, but whatever  it was, I was really enjoying myself today. Its about 2.5 hrs pwo and  I'm feeling tired again. Going to see how this pans out. Not sure if its  my body's way of telling me i need more nutrients (carbs) or need more  rest.


----------



## flynike (Sep 17, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## sityslicker (Sep 18, 2012)

flynike said:


> Good luck!



Thanks bro. I'm having a blast with this so far. more to come!


----------



## sityslicker (Sep 18, 2012)

Day 3...

morning weigh in 216.5lbs (up 4.5lbs)

upper body routine..


Felt and look big today...for me. After the my first set, I knew it was going to be a crazy ass workout. My strength, pumps and endurance were some of the best I've had in a while. I felt i could of gone all day long at a 100%, just awesome! I wore a zip up hoodie today and didn't get to see how vascular I was, but the pump was very evident. i finished up with 30 min of cardio on the treadmill, doing incline walking. It was pretty tough pushing through since I had to stop every 5 mins from the painful calve pumps.  Sum bitches hurt like hell.


----------



## Intense (Sep 18, 2012)

Following along, thanks for logging man


----------



## sityslicker (Sep 18, 2012)

Intense said:


> Following along, thanks for logging man



NP, intense.


----------



## sityslicker (Sep 19, 2012)

Day 4

off day...light cardio. 

morning weight 218.25lb (up 6.25lbs)


Crazy  how much intracellular water I've put on in the last few days. I look  much fuller and just as lean as i did at 212. Maybe slightly washed out,  but not bad.


----------



## sityslicker (Sep 20, 2012)

Day 5...

morning weigh in at 215.25lbs


Today is probably the best I've looked this entire cycle. I'm looking full, harder with little to no spill over. My workout on the other hand was not so great. It was just one of those day where it took everything I had to get through it without feeling guilty for wasting my time for even going. Hopefully tomorrow, I'll have a more productive workout and feel like a million dollars like I have been.


----------



## Goldenera (Sep 20, 2012)

Arms looks good. Put your focus on those wheels!


----------



## flynike (Sep 20, 2012)

sityslicker said:


> Thanks bro. I'm having a blast with this so far. more to come!


I aint no bro  but I am glad your enjoying it!


----------



## sityslicker (Sep 20, 2012)

Goldenera said:


> Arms looks good. Put your focus on those wheels!



Trying, forgot to mention in the above post today was leg day.


----------



## sityslicker (Sep 20, 2012)

flynike said:


> I aint no bro  but I am glad your enjoying it!



I knew that..I was just testing you to make sure you were really following along.


----------



## sityslicker (Sep 20, 2012)

sityslicker said:


> Day 5...
> 
> morning weigh in at 215.25lbs
> 
> ...



forgot to mention that today was leg day and I pinned the combo in my outer quads. 


I've been thinking about adding in just one working set of legs with my upper body days. My legs (esp quads) are lagging in comparison to everything else. Starting tomorrow, i will either be doing one set of leg press, squat, front squat, or hack to my upper body routine. I'm going to do this for the remainder of the cycle and see what happens.


----------



## sityslicker (Sep 21, 2012)

Day 6 

weighed in at 216. The weight gains seem to be stabilizing, not that that's good or bad, just as long as my bp is good and I feel well, which i do. 

upper body routine, followed by 2 sets to failure on leg extension

Nothing new to report except for another day of ridiculous pumps. I wish every workout I had felt this damn good! Loving this stuff.


----------



## sityslicker (Sep 21, 2012)

Hmmm interesting...I decided to measure the lower portion of my quads  tonight (same exact mark as in the pix above, I have a little birthmark  there) and they measured at 25 inches on the dot. That's a half in gain  for 4 pound net gain. 

its also night time and have been on my  feet for the last 5-6 hrs, so there may just be some swelling. I'll  measure tomorrow morning and if there still at 25inches, I'll post a  pic. Curious to see how much of this is just cellular water retention  and glycogen. probably most of it, so I'm not going to get my hopes up.  If I can net a real inch for this entire 30 day trial run, I'll be one  happy mofo.


----------



## sityslicker (Sep 23, 2012)

Day 7

weighed in at 215. 

Leg day. Good strength, endurance, and pumps like the rest of the days. I  look leaner everywhere esp in my face. Seems to be having issue with  women chasing me around the gym.   




Day 8

weighed in at 218. 

Hard to believe I jumped 3 lbs in scale weigh. I can usually tell in my  face and my upper body when I first get up and look in the mirror to  shave,  but this go around at 218, I look tighter this time. It could  just be all in my head. Another great workout. Felt strong as hell and  endurance was great! Polish off workout with 2 working set of front  squats. 

Also I'm noticing I great deal in recovery since beginning this  protocol. I feel like I can bring the intensity each and every time for 7  days a week if i wanted to and not feel like crap. Of course I'm not  going to push it. maybe if i wasn't going to school and working I'd more  then likely do it and maybe even 2 a days, but not trying to push my  luck. 

One more note, I've been having to take naps after workouts or directly  after work  and I'm still able to sleep well at night with little to no  sleep aids. This is very interesting since I've been having to alternate  b/w 10mg melatonin and 3 benadryl a night for a cuople of years now.

I'm off tues and will be a little over a week in. I'll take measurements and post pics then.


----------



## sityslicker (Sep 25, 2012)

Day 10

weighed in at 216.25

Pics from this morning. 

A little over an inch on the lower quad and about a half inch on the arms. As you can see I haven't lost much conditioning. At this point its looks like true muscle hypertrophy or hyperplasia, but I really wont know until coming off the peptides all together. I got to say though, I pretty damn happy with the results so far, curious to see how far i can get in the next 15-20 days before I'm all out peps

I should note that my hunger levels have gone up since starting this protocol and I have incorporated more carbs and protein but nothing to crazy, under 500 additional calories if that on some days. I just thought I add that to make this log as accurate as possible. Other then that no other changes have been made. 





25 inches here. the way the tape was wrapped around, it may of given me a quarter inch here. I included a second just below for more accurate measurement. 





Almost 25 inches, which is almost an inch up from the last set of pics 10 days ago. As you can see definitely some progress. Conditioning looks almost the same as the previous, but with more outer sweep. 





measuring 19 inch from the 18.5 10 days ago.


----------



## sityslicker (Oct 2, 2012)

Day 15 

weighed in at 215.50lbs

Its been a few days since updating this..been real busy.

The only thing new to report beside some growth- both site and overall, is I'm seem to be leaning out quite well. Also, this stuff makes me want to nap after each workout. If I don't get that nap in I feel like crap until I do. My workouts are all going very well. I feel like a beast each time I step foot in the gym and the pumps are still as good as from day one, not noticing any kind of desensitization. 

Will get some more progress photo's on my next day off this Saturday. Stay tuned.


----------



## sityslicker (Oct 8, 2012)

Day 23 I think. I lost count lol. 

So far so good! Peps are doing there thing and training has been nothing but spectacular this last month. These were taken thing morning right before hitting the gym for leg day. 

legs measuring 25.5. i believe i was able to get a 1/2 inch and I'll take it. Really happy about this. 










arms remained at 19?? A little disappointed here, but at least my body balances out more then it did before with my arm over powering my legs.


----------



## sityslicker (Oct 8, 2012)

Quick comparison

day1





day10





day23


----------



## sityslicker (Oct 8, 2012)

day1 





day10





day23


----------



## sityslicker (Oct 8, 2012)

My run is coming to an end in 3 days. A very sad day indeed, but not all good things can last forever. 

I'll try to put up a few more pics in about 2 weeks to see if their is  any more noticeable progress. Crossing fingers and hoping for the best.


----------

